# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2013



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## GabKoost (1 Abr 2013 às 04:34)

A chuva pegou-lhe a partir das 3h30.

Vai chovendo fraco mas certinho para que os primeiros mm de Abril sejam contabilizados.

Até agora: 3mm!

Edit:

Grande chuvada com granizo à mistura!


----------



## Veterano (1 Abr 2013 às 08:58)

Bom dia. Chuviscos por Matosinhos, com 13,6º. Vento fraco. Muitas nuvens a prometer algo mais...


----------



## PauloSR (1 Abr 2013 às 11:04)

Bom dia!

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, a manhã tem sido marcada por diversos aguaceiros, alguns deles sendo pontualmente fortes. Aproveito para destacar a queda de granizo que aconteceu por volta das 10h.


----------



## CptRena (1 Abr 2013 às 11:26)

Bom dia

Por aqui esteve, mesmo há poucochinho, a cairem uns pinguitos de uma célula que entrou a Sul mas que se expandiu/deslocou-se para Norte o suficiente para ainda largar alguma água aqui.

Agora já voltou o sol, com céu azul à vista a SSO. Mas o _Cumulonimbus_ continua o seu movimento para ENE.


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2013 às 14:51)

Forte chuvada com granizo à mistura neste momento!


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Abr 2013 às 15:54)

Boas tardes, 
por aqui o dia está interessante, existe bastante convecção, embora as células que se tem formado são bem locais, o que traz a típica lotaria, mas penso que no geral vamos ter alguma animação em especial mais para o fim da tarde. 

Sigo com céu nublado e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## 1337 (1 Abr 2013 às 16:26)

Trovoada acompanhada de aguaceiros fortes, assim vai a tarde por cá


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Abr 2013 às 16:31)

Confirmo 1337, ainda ouvi um trovão. 
Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro bem forte, mas percebe-se que o melhor passou mais a norte.


----------



## 1337 (1 Abr 2013 às 16:47)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Confirmo 1337, ainda ouvi um trovão.
> Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro bem forte, mas percebe-se que o melhor passou mais a norte.



Sim em Braga ainda não passou praticamente nada, mas aqui tem sido desde manhã um festival, há trovoada a rodear.me neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Abr 2013 às 17:07)

Acaba de cair um forte aguaceiro com bastante granizo à mistura, só lhe faltou electricidade.


----------



## PauloSR (1 Abr 2013 às 18:23)

Granizo a rodos durante 3 minutos... Eram 18h10. Caiu de forma bastante intensa deixando tudo branquinho


----------



## Thomar (1 Abr 2013 às 18:32)

Pessoal do Norte, não há fotos de granizo?


----------



## LOusada (1 Abr 2013 às 19:28)

Olá pessoal 
Hoje tive um dia bem recheado . Eram 8h da manhã , estava eu a saída de Lousada com destino na serra da estrela quando uma valente trovoada se abateu por as bandas. A viagem foi complicada , o piso estava extremamente vulnerável , o carro Fugia devido aos lençóis de água que se formavam. 
Ao passar nas Redondezas da serra do caramulo ví neve nas bermas o que me surpreendeu bastante  ( Neve mesmo ).
Cheguei a serra perto das 10H e subi até próximo dos 1500m , nevava intensamente ao sabor do vento, a sensação Térmica era desagradável, e não consegui subir mais pois as estradas estavam cortadas. 
O tempo estava de loucos, desci para almoçar e aos 1200m ainda nevava. 
Parei num parquee já numa altitude Média , cerca de 900m , tava o sol a espreitar e então decidimos ir Almoçar, mas a meio do almoço , uma célula decidiu dar o ar de sua graça e deixar cerca de 10 min de intenso granizo acompanhado de trovoada, foi assustador , ficou tudo branco , foi brutal este dia ! Mais logo coloco Fotos


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2013 às 21:13)

para ai em braga deve de estar a chover bem, vê se no jogo do braga-sporting


----------



## dlourenco (1 Abr 2013 às 21:15)

chove torrencialmente  mas nada de trovoada


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2013 às 21:36)

Aqui em Espinho trovejou por volta das 20:38 horas.
As zonas no litoral centro:Praia da Vieira, Nazaré e São Martinho do Porto vão ser afetadas por trovoada.


----------



## supercell (1 Abr 2013 às 21:59)

Por aqui não chove e está vento fraco


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2013 às 21:59)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima:*10.2 ºc *

máxima: *13.6ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *4.0 mm*

*Actual*

tempª: 11.5 ºc

Vento: WSW: 14 Km/h

Pressão:1007.6 hpa

Humidade: 92%

Dia com alguns aguaceiros curtos, trovoada por vezes audível ao longe.

Há momentos eram visíveis uns clarões muito difusos e ao longe, direcção Oeste e Sudoeste


----------



## supercell (1 Abr 2013 às 22:05)

> Há momentos eram visíveis uns clarões muito difusos e ao longe, direcção Oeste e Sudoeste



Tens razão, fui ver e são frequentes até, são um pouco difusos realmente.


----------



## supercell (1 Abr 2013 às 22:16)

Por aqui continuam os relâmpagos no mar..


----------



## supercell (1 Abr 2013 às 22:24)

Que clarão mesmo agora ! 

E continua, já está em Terra.


----------



## supercell (1 Abr 2013 às 22:43)

Levantou-se vento e começou a chover.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Abr 2013 às 22:46)

Ouvi um trovão agora mesmo, e não foi muito longe, provavelmente proveio da célula que passou há poucos instantes por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Abr 2013 às 23:06)

A célula ganhou actividade pouco tempo depois de passar por aqui, ainda deu alguns relâmpagos bem frequentes.


----------



## LOusada (1 Abr 2013 às 23:08)

Por aqui só vento , nem chuva nem trovoada desde as 8h


----------



## ipinto (1 Abr 2013 às 23:25)

Grande aguaceiro aqui em Matosinhos - Senhora da Hora,sem trovoada e com muita chuva e seguida de bastante granizo, e o vento a soprar com alguma intensidade...


----------



## manchester (1 Abr 2013 às 23:32)

Intenso aguaceiro acabou de cair aqui por Ermesinde...


----------



## PauloSR (2 Abr 2013 às 00:19)

Boa noite! 

Vários aguaceiros marcaram a noite até ao momento.
Pelas 23h na EN103, entre Vieira do Minho e a Povoa de Lanhoso, diversos clarões se avistavam para a zona do Gerês e na direcção do mar.

De momento, reina a pasmaceira


----------



## Stinger (2 Abr 2013 às 00:26)

Eram 23:25 quando fui pela ic29 e , bem chovia torrencialmente , só agua por todo o lado , cheio de granizo á mistura até tava com medo que me amassasse o carro todo . So dava pa ir a 30 bolas 

Depois ainda vi um clarao apenas


----------



## Veterano (2 Abr 2013 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Tudo calmo por Matosinhos, com algumas nuvens a deixar ver o azul do céu  .

  Vento fraco, para uns agradáveis 12,8º.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Abr 2013 às 11:30)

Bom dia,
por aqui alguns cumulus engraçados pairam no céu, mas este apresenta boas abertas e o sol brilha. 

A madrugada foi marcada por aguaceiros fracos, que renderam *1,8 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Abr 2013 às 13:58)

Stinger disse:


> So dava pa ir a 30 bolas


 

Bem o tempo tem andado muito "bom", o sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens, e ontem o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo e trovoada, sendo que a trovoada só apareceu às 7 da manhã.

Bem até breve que com esta pasmaceira não há nada a relatar!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Abr 2013 às 23:20)

Boa noite

Parece que já há quem tenha entrada em modo "off" com a súbita acalmia...
Hoje ainda tivemos chuva, isto é, aguaceiros de madrugada.
O acumulado do dia é de 4,1 mm.
Ontem o acumulado cifrou-se nos 7,4 mm.
O mês de março terminou com *491 mm de precipitação*. A semana passada, de domingo a sábado, teve um acumulado de *321 mm*.
Os solos estão saturados, os lençóis freáticos estão bons; falta saber até que ponto os muito profundos foram repostos ou não depois de uma década tendencialmente seca.

Hoje o dia foi agradável, com algum sol a amornar a tarde.
O vento fraco a moderado é que não permitiu subida mais notória da temperatura.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado, com abertas, e o vento está calmo.

*Tatual: 8,7ºC
Hr: 74%
Pressão: 1006,0 hPa​*


----------



## Veterano (3 Abr 2013 às 08:33)

Bom dia. Regressou a chuva, fraca a moderada, com 11,6º.


----------



## dlourenco (3 Abr 2013 às 10:04)

Bem, o site do IPMA fala em aguaceiros, mas na verdade ela não pára de cair certinha há já algumas horas


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2013 às 11:41)

Um vídeo da derrocada de ontem


(c) GuimarãesTV


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Abr 2013 às 14:34)

Boas tardes,
já vi que quando a animação vai embora leva consigo bastantes membros do fórum. 

Por aqui a manhã foi marcada pela chuva moderada e sempre certinha. Dia um pouco chato, visto que estamos a levar com precipitação estratiforme, enquanto o Centro e Sul fica com a festa.


----------



## dlourenco (3 Abr 2013 às 16:11)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas tardes,
> já vi que quando a animação vai embora leva consigo bastantes membros do fórum.
> 
> Por aqui a manhã foi marcada pela chuva moderada e sempre certinha. Dia um pouco chato, visto que estamos a levar com precipitação estratiforme, enquanto o Centro e Sul fica com a festa.



E será que a faixa litoral de Esposende foi engolida pelo mar? é que parece que as gaivotas se mudaram todas para aqui


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2013 às 18:35)

Boa tarde

Tivemos por cá períodos de chuva que deixaram um acumulado de 6,3 mm.
Agora ao final da tarde as nuvens deram espaço ao sol, mas ainda um pouco tímido.
O vento sopra fraco de SO.
Para amanhã deveremos ter aguaceiros (fracos em geral) e na 6ª feira a precipitação deverá ser residual. No sábado deveremos ter céu pouco nublado (finalmente!)

*Tatual: 14,0ºC*


----------



## Acardoso (3 Abr 2013 às 18:55)

Boa tarde,
Deixo o link de acesso a estação de Bustos.


----------



## Snifa (3 Abr 2013 às 22:41)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima: *9.2 ºc*

Máxima: *14.2 ºc*

Precipitação acumulada: *11.3 mm*

*Actual*

Temp:11.1 ºc

Vento SE : 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1000.1 hpa

Humidade: 88%

Dia com chuva, em especial durante a manhã, chegou a ser forte por volta do meio dia, a partir do início da tarde, céu com períodos de nublado e sem precipitação.


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2013 às 08:57)

Bons dias, 

chove bem pelo Porto, sigo com *7.4 mm* acumulados.

Tempo mais fresco: 9.2 ºc actuais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Abr 2013 às 15:07)

Boas tardes,
por aqui alguma convecção, mas nada capaz de criar células activas, e a temperatura também não ajuda.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, alguns cumulus interessantes vão-se formando.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Abr 2013 às 15:13)

Acham que vamos ver trovoada hoje?


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Abr 2013 às 16:00)

Existe essa possibilidade, pelo menos aqui tem-se formado algumas células, ainda  à pouco via uma a norte com uma grande cortina de chuva, porém sem actividade. Mas mesmo que haja alguma coisa será isolado e pouco significativo, dadas as condições desfavoráveis para tal. 

Caiu à pouco um aguaceiro fraco por estes lados, prepara-se outro a norte.


----------



## Sunrise (4 Abr 2013 às 16:03)

Expliquem-me uma situação sff,ainda há dois dias atrás anunciavam a presença do AA na sua posição original a partir de dia 10 mas continuo a ver alguns dias de chuva depois desse dia,alguém me pode ilucidar do que se passa na realidade?


----------



## supercell (4 Abr 2013 às 19:51)

Por aqui esteve um excelente dia de sol, sem um pingo de chuva...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Abr 2013 às 21:59)

Sunrise disse:


> Expliquem-me uma situação sff,ainda há dois dias atrás anunciavam a presença do AA na sua posição original a partir de dia 10 mas continuo a ver alguns dias de chuva depois desse dia,alguém me pode ilucidar do que se passa na realidade?



Boa noite,

O ECMWF (Modelo Europeu) hoje na sua RUN 12Z não parece mostrar com tanta facilidade a estabilização da atmosfera na segunda metade da próxima semana para os nossos lados em comparação com o GFS (Modelo Americano).

Pois o modelo Europeu mostra por exemplo para a próxima 6ªFeira dia 12 de Abril um Anticiclone centrado na Irlanda e um sistema de Baixas Pressões por cima de Portugal.

Vamos aguardar com calma os próximos outputs relembrando ao colega que as questões relacionadas com previsões sejam colocadas no tópico apropriado e não neste que é de seguimento Litoral Norte.

Obrigado pela cooperação.

Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Abr 2013 às 23:05)

Boa noite

Por cá a precipitação fez-se sentir de forma leve no início da manhã com chuviscos. Mas nada acumulou.
Entretanto o céu esteve muito nublado, progressivamente a perder a capa nebulosa - neste momento o céu encontra-se limpo na zona, observando-se nebulosidade para oeste.
O vento sopra fraco de NE.

*Tatual: 8,5ºC
Hr: 59%
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1005,0 hPa​*
Amanhã e sábado deverão ser excelentes dias de sol, comparando com o que tivemos nas últimas 2 semanas.
Já domingo deverá encobrir e ao final do dia a chuva poderá aparecer.
No médio prazo, os modelos meteorológicos mostram que ainda há muitas dúvidas sobre o que se sucederá. Mas relembro que estamos em *abril*, um mês tradicionalmente que oscila entre a abundância de sol e a abundância de chuva. *É um mês típico de transição*, as variáveis são muitas, e por isso os modelos tem dificuldade em apresentar previsões semelhantes.
Para já venha o sol para alegrar as hostes do nosso cantinho.


----------



## Sunrise (4 Abr 2013 às 23:39)

Obrigado ELJICUATRO,fiquei elucidado.Peço desculpa pelo local do post





ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> O ECMWF (Modelo Europeu) hoje na sua RUN 12Z não parece mostrar com tanta facilidade a estabilização da atmosfera na segunda metade da próxima semana para os nossos lados em comparação com o GFS (Modelo Americano).
> 
> ...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Abr 2013 às 00:45)

Sunrise disse:


> Obrigado ELJICUATRO,fiquei elucidado.Peço desculpa pelo local do post



Não tem que pedir desculpa, também pode colocar essas questões neste tópico mas não será o mais indicado, apenas isso.

Como resumiu e bem o nosso amigo Aristocrata, o mês de Abril "É um mês típico de transição, as variáveis são muitas".

Podem surgir dias de sol, secos com temperaturas agradáveis como também podem aparecer dias de chuva com temperaturas poreiras mas com bastante humidade. Tudo é possível. O mês de Maio na nossa região é bastante favorável ao desenvolvimento de situações convectivas (dias abafados).

É verdade que os modelos por vezes lidam muito mal nas fases de transição, a primavera "de calendário" já começou mas não em termos meteorológicos, como disse ao Sunrise na sua primeira intervenção se a minha memória não falha é preferível termos chuva agora que em Junho-Julho, os 2 melhores meses (quentes e soalheiros) na nossa região onde muita gente gosta de ir até a praia no litoral Norte.

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (5 Abr 2013 às 07:19)

Bons dias

aí está a frescura, mínima de *4.9 ºc* 

Neste momento 5.7 ºc 

Vento de N : 28 Km/h


----------



## Veterano (5 Abr 2013 às 08:31)

Bom dia. Céu com poucas nuvens, mas o vento de norte mantém a temperatura nos 7,2º, aqui próximo do mar.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Abr 2013 às 16:51)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento forte.
T.atual:13.4ºC
Rajada max.49.9km/h

Tmin.7.0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2013 às 20:06)

Bom fim de tarde.

A luz ainda está presente, mas o sol já se foi.
Não foi um dia muito apetecível para andar na rua. O vento Soprou moderado com rajadas e a sensação térmica de frio foi acentuada.
A nebulosidade esteve sempre presente, pelo que o sol foi-se mostrando por períodos.

*Tmín: 5,1ºC
Tmáx: 13,8ºC

Atual
T: 8,9ºC
Hr: 36%
P.Orvalho: -5,0ºC
Pressão: 1016,0 hPa​*


----------



## aikkoset (6 Abr 2013 às 01:45)

Boa noite e bom fim de semana a todos
    Por Melres-Gondomar céu limpo e vento quase nulo neste momento.
    Temp. atual 5.4ºC.
Obs. tenho andado por fora mas sempre atento aos vossos relatos.
  Abraços


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Abr 2013 às 18:35)

Boas,
Pelas serras de Fafe/Lameirinha, grande ambiente e pela primeira vez este ano o sol até chegou a incomodar, bom rali. 

O dia esteve quente, tirando o vento que quando apareceia refrescava bem.


----------



## PauloSR (7 Abr 2013 às 00:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> Pelas serras de Fafe/Lameirinha, grande ambiente e pela primeira vez este ano o sol até chegou a incomodar, bom rali.
> 
> O dia esteve quente, tirando o vento que quando apareceia refrescava bem.



Ora nem mais Rui!!! O sol esteve bem intenso durante todo o dia, aquecendo (por vezes ate demais) a alma das mais de 100mil pessoas que estiveram no mítico troço da Lameirinha. Mais uma grande festa dos ralis!

De momento, fresquinho... 8 ºC


----------



## CptRena (7 Abr 2013 às 10:34)

Bom dia

Pela análise da imagem de radar e satélite deverá estar para cair aqui alguma coisa. A ver vamos o que vai acontecer.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Abr 2013 às 11:21)

Bem, isto começa a ser demais. Eu até gosto deste tempo mas começa a ser exagerado. Depois de um dia de sol volta a chuva que parece que está para ficar mais uns 10 dias. Há uma semana olhava-se para os modelos e via-se AA em cima de nós na próxima quarta, agora olha-se e vê-se chuva( bastante) no litoral. Vamos lá ver se lá para dia 16 vem bom tempo, mas não estou muito confiante. Por agora chuva fraca e segundo o termómetro do carro 8ºC


----------



## Sunrise (7 Abr 2013 às 15:34)

Ainda ontem davam 26ºC para o Porto no próximo Domingo e Segunda-feira,agora já dão chuva e 16ºC,que desilusão!!!Não estou a perceber nada deste tempo.O Accuweather continua a dar calor a partir de Domingo.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Abr 2013 às 15:57)

Boa tarde,

Depois de um maravilhoso dia primaveril ontem, cheio de sol e algum calor... voltam a chuva e o frio!  Chove bem neste momento.

Até para mim que adoro chuva e frio já começa a ser cansativa esta falta de sol.


----------



## Veterano (7 Abr 2013 às 16:21)

Chuva fraca com apenas 10,8º, grande diferença para o dia de ontem!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Abr 2013 às 00:15)

Sunrise disse:


> Ainda ontem davam 26ºC para o Porto no próximo Domingo e Segunda-feira,agora já dão chuva e 16ºC,que desilusão!!!Não estou a perceber nada deste tempo.O Accuweather continua a dar calor a partir de Domingo.



Boa noite Sunrise,

Muitas pessoas queixam-se do mesmo na zona de Braga "Não estou a perceber nada deste tempo". 

A Atmosfera é nesta fase bastante dinâmica e claramente imprevisível!!! 

Nunca é demais relembrar que a Meteorologia faz magia (as vezes surpreende pela positiva mas também pela negativa), não temos a capacidade de mudar as coisas, apenas de tentar perceber e explicar algumas situações associadas ao tempo.

Vamos acompanhar com calma os próximos updates dos principais modelos e ver se realmente o bom tempo chega cá a partir do próximo Domingo.

Até lá nada de stress!!! Sei que o pessoal já anda farto da chuva até ao pescoço principalmente nesta zona, mas acho que vale a pena esperar porque melhores dias virão, é apenas uma questão de "TEMPO".

Cmps.


----------



## Sunrise (8 Abr 2013 às 00:24)

É que apresenta uma discrepância enorme de um dia para o outro,actualmente já não se pode contar com nada em absoluto.Bem que me parecia que 26ºC nesta altura era muita fruta,mas era possível,mas já ficava contente com 20ºC.Tem alguma explicação para o facto do Accuweather manter a previsão de sol e calor ao invés do IPMA,que por sua vez apresenta um panorama bastante diferente?Qual deles é mais fiável?





ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Sunrise,
> 
> Muitas pessoas queixam-se do mesmo na zona de Braga "Não estou a perceber nada deste tempo".
> 
> ...


----------



## Veterano (8 Abr 2013 às 08:27)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, mas sem chuva e 12,2º para o início da semana  .


----------



## CptRena (9 Abr 2013 às 14:27)

Boa tarde

A chuva caiu toda durante a noite. Agora o sol já quer brilhar lá fora. A ver o que virá de aguaceiros...


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Abr 2013 às 16:02)

Boas tardes,
por aqui mais um dia muito nublado com alguma precipitação pela madrugada que fizeram o acumulado ser de *2,3 mm*.

Amanhã regressa a chuva e é certo que na quinta-feira possa voltar a cair em grandes quantidades pelo Noroeste, hipótese reforçada dada a concordância dos dois principais modelos. Mas mais lá para a frente, também concordam ambos num ligeiro deslocamento do AA para a sua posição habitual, portanto poderemos ter finalmente os primeiros dias dignos de primavera, mas não convém esqueçer que a atmosfera está instável e que me refiro a períodos com mais de 100h, portanto a qualquer momento tudo pode mudar. Vamos aguadar.


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2013 às 21:51)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *9.9 ºc* 

máxima: *14.2 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *3.8 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 11.7 ºc 

Vento SSW: 13 Km/h

Pressão:1016.7 hpa

Humidade: 89%

Alguma chuva durante a madrugada, resto do dia com chuviscos ocasionais, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2013 às 08:35)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, alguns chuviscos, estão 14,6º com vento fraco.

  Muita humidade no ar...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Abr 2013 às 17:32)

Boa tarde a todos,

Até ao momento por estas bandas levamos com chuva fraca mas persistente por momentos. O grosso da precipitação ainda está para vir durante a próxima madrugada/início da manhã de 5ªFeira e como tal o IPMA já atualizou esta tarde os seus avisos para o Minho e Douro Litoral (essas 2 regiões passaram para LARANJA devido a Chuva/Aguaçeiros e Chuva forte).

Dados atuais:

Temp: 14.0ºC
HR: 87%
Pressão: 1013 hPa

Bom Nowcasting a todos.

Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2013 às 21:05)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Até ao momento por estas bandas levamos com chuva fraca mas persistente por momentos.
> 
> ...



Boa noite
Como dizes ELJICUATRO, tivemos alguma chuva "puxada" a vento (a meio da tarde o vento soprava moderado com rajadas). Mas o acumulado é de apenas 6,3 mm.
Mais um de dias seguidos de pouca precipitação mas também com pouco ou nenhum sol (como hoje!).

*T: 13,5ºC
Pressão: 1015,0 hPa*


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2013 às 00:04)

34,2mm em Castro Laboreiro no dia 10.
Segue o mês com 107,0mm.

Vamos lá ver até onde vai hoje.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Abr 2013 às 00:48)

AnDré disse:


> 34,2mm em Castro Laboreiro no dia 10.
> Segue o mês com 107,0mm.
> 
> Vamos lá ver até onde vai hoje.



Boa noite Caro Colega,

A estação amadora de Castro Laboreiro consegue excelentes "scores" na região do Alto Minho e esta 4ªFeira foi ainda mais beneficiada do que o Baixo Minho, basta vermos as imagens do radar entre as 19H-20H UTC (20H-21 H Local), a precipitação moderada passou toda por lá, por estes lados foi negativo, por cá vamos levar com ela mais logo!!!  

Importantes registos de pluviosidade na Galiza (4ªFeira 10 Abril 2013):

Fontecada: 105.1 mm
Coto Muiño: 97 mm
Muralla: 84.5 mm

Excelentes registos na Galiza (rajadas de vento - 4ªFeira 10 Abril 2013):

Punta Candieira: 117.5 km/h
Xesteiras: 115.1 km/h
A Gándara: 109.4 km/h

Cmps


----------



## dj_teko (11 Abr 2013 às 00:57)

Mas que vento é este ???


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2013 às 07:22)

Bons dias, 

dia de Inverno por aqui, muita chuva puxada a vento forte de SW ( rajadas frequentes de 60 Km/h )

*17.0 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

chove bem!

Castro Laboreiro segue hoje com *48.8 mm*

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ecp/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## GabKoost (11 Abr 2013 às 08:20)

Já se passou a fasquia dos 30mm há algum tempo.

E ainda ai cair mais alguma coisa!

Deixem-na vir. Já estou com saudades dela pois parece-me que será o último evento com precipitação digna até sabe-se lá quando..


----------



## Veterano (11 Abr 2013 às 08:35)

Bom dia. Chuva intensa por Matosinhos, já está assim há algumas horas.

  Estão 14,6º.


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2013 às 08:47)

Que dilúvio!

*31.0 mm* acumulados 

Chuva grossa e muito intensa!

*1301.1 mm *neste ano hidrológico ( desde 01/10/2012 )


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2013 às 08:55)

Chove , chove, e chove... 

*33.8 mm* e a subir 

muita água escorre nas ruas...


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2013 às 09:09)

Para aí a 8 ou 9º pequena inundação (sem gravidade) que tenho em casa nos últimos meses. Mas parece que é a última nos tempos mais próximos. 









Depois desta frente bastante activa aqui no noroeste, amanhã ainda sobram uns restinhos, e finalmente, bye bye Inverno! Esperemos


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2013 às 10:16)

Chuva e mais chuva.

*40.3 mm *acumulados


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Abr 2013 às 10:43)

Vince disse:


> Para aí a 8 ou 9º pequena inundação (sem gravidade) que tenho em casa nos últimos meses. Mas parece que é a última nos tempos mais próximos...



É esperar pelos próximos invernos...à antiga! E dar trabalho aos construtores civis e afins.

Bem, por aqui a chuva continua, moderada agora depois de períodos mais forte, e por vezes com vento moderado com rajadas.
O acumulado é de *49,5 mm* (estou a fazer um compasso de espera para passar os 50...)

*Tatual: 10,3 ºC
Pressão: 1012,0 hPa​*
Edit: 10 seg depois de colocar o post, eis que o acumulado sobe para os 50,5 mm...


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2013 às 10:48)

*Queda de água nas escarpas do Douro suscitou corte da avenida Gustavo Eiffel*

Publicado às 09.32

actualizado hoje às 10.22


O trânsito na Avenida Gustavo Eiffel, no Porto, está a circular normalmente, apesar da quantidade de água que cai pelas escarpas e que levou as autoridades a anunciar o corte da estrada, onde em março um carro ficou soterrado por uma derrocada.






foto Ricardo Júnior/Global Imagens

Queda de água nas escarpas do Douro suscitou corte da avenida Gustavo Eiffel
Vista geral da derrocada na escarpa das Fontainhas, em 26 de março


As autoridades estão vigilantes e não descartam a possibilidade de cortar a estrada ao trânsito, entre as pontes de Luiz I e de S. João, no Freixo, devido à grande quantidade de água que cai das escarpas.

Segundo disse ao JN fonte dos Sapadores do Porto, a polícia deu conta aos bombeiros da intenção de cortar a estrada, ao início da manhã. No entanto, os bombeiros não foram chamados para proceder ao corte efetivo da via, tal como foi anunciado.

De acordo com fonte da PSP, a hipótese de cortar a estrada ao trânsito esteve em cima da mesa, devido ao perigo de derrocada, mas não chegou a efetivar-se, optando-se antes pela vigilância.

A 26 de março, uma derrocada na escarpa das Fontainhas, no Porto, soterrou um carro e motivou o corte da avenida Gustavo Eiffel.

Por precaução, e devido à quantidade elevada de água que cai das escarpas, foi decidido cortar ao trânsito a avenida Gustavo Eiffel, esta quinta-feira de manhã, até porque há previsão de chuvas fortes até às 10 horas da manhã. 

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=3159634


*42.3 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2013 às 13:13)

*42.6 mm *acumulados.

Já não chove há algum tempo, o sol vai aparecendo por vezes, depois da tempestade, a bonança


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Abr 2013 às 13:50)

Boas tardes,
por aqui a madugada foi tempestuosa, acordei várias vezes com a chuva a bater na persiana puxada pelo vento forte. A manhã foi igualmente marcada pela chuva forte, mas com o avançar desta a coisa acalmou. 
O acumulado vai nos *49,4 mm*. 

Por agora o sol lá espreita entre as nuvens, e esperam-se alguns aguaceiros para a tarde.


----------



## 1337 (11 Abr 2013 às 14:54)

Bem nunca pensei que o rio Lima subisse tanto 

Está no momento junto ao passeio, mais logo meto as fotos.
 Entretanto pessoal digam adeus á chuva porque agora de jeito só em Outubro


----------



## 1337 (11 Abr 2013 às 18:00)

Uma carrinha foi apanhada desprevenida pela rápida subida do Lima..






Logo meto mais umas imagens..


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Abr 2013 às 18:15)

1337 disse:


> Bem nunca pensei que o rio Lima subisse tanto
> 
> Está no momento junto ao passeio, mais logo meto as fotos.
> Entretanto pessoal digam adeus á chuva porque agora de jeito só em Outubro



Boa tarde,

Realmente podemos dizer que esta madrugada/manhã foi bastante chuvosa pela região do Minho de modo geral.

Por exemplo a EMA (Braga Merelim) registou 50.3 mm (00H-15H), as estações amadores registaram o seguinte:

Fraião-Quinta Da Capela (Braga Sul): 55.9 mm
Braga (D. Maria II): 48.5 mm

Chuva pode regressar à nossa zona antes do mês de Outubro na forma convectiva e originar problemas localizados e imprevisíveis tal como aconteceu na 6ªFeira dia 17 de Setembro de 2010 na cidade de Braga. 

Aqui deixo alguns vídeos daquele fim de tarde negro para alguns automobilistas que foram apanhados de supresa, onde algumas viaturas ficaram parcialmente submersas na rotunda perto do C.Comercial do Braga Parque durante algumas horas.


Cmps.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Abr 2013 às 18:31)

Esse fim de tarde vai ficar na memória, ainda por cima eu estava na avenida, ao ver aquela célula potente a rebentar mesmo por cima de mim e toda aquela água, incrível, algo raro de se ver. 

Mas falemos do presente , por aqui não choveu mais desde o fim da manhã, apenas nuvens e também algum vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Abr 2013 às 18:50)

Bom fim de tarde

Por aqui ainda há pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro moderado mas curto.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, inicialmente de *S* mas agora de *OSO*.
O sol fez a sua aparição durante a tarde mas por "gloriosos" rapidíssimos momentos

_*Ai sol, sol...aparece, anda tomar um copo ca gente. Cá te esperamos. Sê bem vindo pá!*_

O acumulado do dia é agora de *54,9 mm*. Nada mau, esperava um bocado menos - pelos modelos pensei que estes valores só se registariam no Alto Minho.
Os rios aguentaram bem a chuva matinal - os depósitos de sedimentos que tinham, acumulados em anos anteriores, foram levados com as chuvas anteriores, permitindo uma melhor fluidez da água no seu leito natural.

*Tatual: 12,4ºC
Pressão: 1015,0 hPa​*


----------



## 1337 (11 Abr 2013 às 21:12)

Cá vão as fotos ( desculpem a qualidade, tiradas por telemóvel)






Já perdi a conta das vezes que os nossos pobres soldados tiveram de baixo durante os meses de chuva 





Já é o segundo circo que este ano foi arruinado pelas cheias do Lima.





Mais uma vez a invadir o passeio 


Foi só o Lima que veio acima hoje pelos vistos, que se passou?


----------



## gaviaoreal (11 Abr 2013 às 22:07)

Boa noite

Por aqui acumulou 56,0 mm de precipitação. 
De manhã um dilúvio, depois acalmou. No início da tarde verificou-se um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de vento mas de curta duração.
Os pequeños ríos saíram dos seus leitos. 
Algum sol de tarde, mas pouco. Nas hortas e jardins é o paraíso dos caracóis, o pouco que cresce devido às condições pouco favoráveis, depressa é devorado. 
Outros dias virão. Nada fora das médias. 
As normais climatológicas mostram que, de Outubro a Abril a chuva é abundante no NW e em Maio, come-se as cerejas ao borralho (…)


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Abr 2013 às 22:43)

1337 disse:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por pouco o rio Lima molhava os sapatos ao pobre senhor...
*Malandro do rio*.

Não foi só o rio Lima que veio acima. Repara que o rio estava a ocupar apenas e só o seu leito num contexto de chuva forte, no seguimento de um outono-inverno húmidos. Mais uns 20 cm e então já sairia do seu leito...
Por cá os rios e ribeiras levavam muita água e mais uns 5-10 cm de altura e saiam do seu leito natural. Só então ocupariam o leito de cheia.

O acumulado do dia foi de *55,9 mm*. No total do mês acumulo 101,0 mm.
Neste momento tudo calmo, numa preparação para a próxima semana que trará finalmente o sol. Até lá estaremos numa fase de transição...

*Tatual: 11,5ºC​*
Boa noite


----------



## boneli (12 Abr 2013 às 11:12)

Bom dia....tudo muito bem expremido até á ultima gota. Noite e manhã de chuva.


----------



## GabKoost (12 Abr 2013 às 13:35)

Bem! Mais 18mm até ver.

Soando com os 55 de ontem e o pouco que caiu no início do mês a soma de Abril está bem interessante e aproxima-se da média mensal!

Ainda bem pois, provavelmente, não veremos mais nada durante os próximos tempos!


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Abr 2013 às 14:15)

Boa tarde

O Baixo Minho teve ao final da manhã e início da tarde boa precipitação.
O Alto Minho teve-a ao final da madrugada\início da manhã-
Já aqui o Douro Litoral contenta-se com períodos de chuva fraca - o acumulado é de *1,0 mm*.
O céu permanece muito nublado e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas de SO.

Ainda não é hoje que corto a relva. Ainda não liguei o sistema de rega e já estamos praticamente a meio de abril...Tenho a relva alta qb e a erva também já parece uma selva. A partir de 2ª feira já deverá secar o suficiente para lá meter a máquina.

*Atual
T: 14,2ºC
Hr: 71%
P.Orvalho: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa
Vento médio: 16,2 km\h de SO
Rajada: 27,4 km\h​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2013 às 19:59)

Boas,
por aqui tive uma manhã com períodos de chuva, alguns deles com muita intensidade. Pouco passava das dez, brutal chuvada que nem com guarda-chuva me safei de uma valente molha. 

O acumulado é de *8,4 mm*, e algumas estações da cidade registam mais de 10 mm. Neste momento não chove mas o céu permanece nublado.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Abr 2013 às 11:10)

Bom Dia!!!

Manhã de Primavera/Verão, sigo com *17,3ºC *e Vento a *13 km/h* de Sudoeste.
Dia bom para quem quer fazer praia.


----------



## dlourenco (13 Abr 2013 às 19:30)

que saudades de um dia assim


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Abr 2013 às 23:13)

Boa noite,
por aqui esteve um dia agradável, a temperatura ultrapassou bem os 20ºC por volta da hora do almoço, pela tarde já esteve mais fresco e também algum vento dada a chegada de nebulosidade do Atlântico.
Os próximos dias serão bons para saborear a primavera, com o AA bem juntinho a nós. 

Neste momento chuvisca, num instante isto muda.

Tenham uma boa semana.


----------



## Paula (14 Abr 2013 às 23:14)

Boa noite povo do sol e da Primavera 

Coisa dos diabos ou não, neste momento chuvisca por Braga 
Temperatura atual, 15ºC.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Abr 2013 às 23:54)

Bem..

Com esta chuva molha tolos é que eu não contava!

Já deu para encharcar o chão todo e até alguma acumulação.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2013 às 14:46)

Boa Tarde!!!

A chuva desta madrugada rendeu uns preciosos *0,8 mm *de precipitação acumulados


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2013 às 22:45)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima: *10.2 ºc*

Máxima: *17.3 ºc*

Precipitação acumulada: *0.8 mm*

*Actual*

Temp: 11.6 ºc

Vento: W 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1024.2 hpa

Humidade: 90%

Dia com alguma nebulosidade alta, durante a madrugada choveu fraco,temperatura agradável durante a tarde..


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2013 às 07:21)

Bons dias, 

inicio de dia com muito nevoeiro, mínima de *6.3 ºc *

actual: 6.5 ºc


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2013 às 08:40)

Snifa disse:


> inicio de dia com muito nevoeiro, mínima de *6.3 ºc *



  Bom dia. Esse nevoeiro não afecta a zona da Boavista/Parque da Cidade/Matosinhos, onde só se vislumbram umas nuvens altas.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Abr 2013 às 10:35)

Bom dia

Linda manhã esta.
O nevoeiro do litoral cobre apenas o ponto mais alto da freguesia, mas aqui reina o sol e a boa disposição.
A manhã começou com céu limpo, e pelas 9h algum nevoeiro entrou nas orlas sul e oeste do concelho. Neste momento existe neblina.
O vento encontra-se a soprar fraco de SSO.

Tmín: 8,0ºC (07.07h)

Tatual: 16,5ºC​


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Abr 2013 às 23:28)

Boa noite

A *Tmáx* foi de *22,0ºC* pelas 15.36h.
O céu apresentou-se praticamente limpo pela tarde.
O vento esteve a soprar em geral fraco a moderado, refrescando o ambiente a partir de meio da tarde com rotação para NNO (período de maior intensidade).

*Tatual: 11,2ºC
Hr: 77%​*
---------

Hoje de manhã desloquei-me a Luzim - Penafiel para efectuar a manutenção da RUEMA do IPMA.
O udómetro estava entupido.
Limpei os sensores e o painel solar.
Agora está ok! Para mais uns meses (espero eu).








Até amanhã


----------



## 1337 (18 Abr 2013 às 00:06)

Boas Aristocrata, isso é uma EMA ou RUEMA?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2013 às 00:11)

1337 disse:


> Boas Aristocrata, isso é uma EMA ou RUEMA?





Aristocrata disse:


> Hoje de manhã desloquei-me a Luzim - Penafiel para efectuar a manutenção da RUEMA do IPMA.



Ai ai a atenção .


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2013 às 22:15)

Boa noite

Hoje foi um dia primaveril mas não tão agradável como ontem.
O vento não permitiu uma subida maior da temperatura, e a sensação térmica era um pouco desconfortável à sombra devido ao vento constante de norte.
O céu apresentou-se com nebulosidade alta durante todo o dia.

*Tmín: 9,9ºC (02.16h)
Tmáx: 20,0ºC (15.35h)

Tatual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 44%​*


----------



## 1337 (19 Abr 2013 às 00:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ai ai a atenção .



Eu percebi o que ele disse, só que pensei que se tinha enganado, porque não me parece ser uma RUEMA


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2013 às 07:20)

Bom dia, 

início de dia fresco, mínima de *6.6 ºc*

neste momento 7.0 ºc 

Céu limpo


----------



## Minho (20 Abr 2013 às 20:29)

Um halo solar visível hoje por Melgaço


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Abr 2013 às 10:47)

Bom dia e bom domingo



Minho disse:


> Um halo solar visível hoje por Melgaço


Bonita imagem *Minho*.
Por cá não observei. Não tínhamos nuvens altas a proporcionar o efeito.

Por cá os dias mantêm-se primaveris, ainda não com o calor de outras alturas, mas ainda assim tem sido dias agradáveis.
As noites tem sido frescas, mas dentro do normal.

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado (temos nuvens altas) e o vento sopra fraco predominante de NNE.

*Tmín: 5,0ºC (06.16h)

Tatual: 18,7ºC
Hr: 25%*​


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Abr 2013 às 03:48)

Será que o vento da semana passada vai continuar?


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2013 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Algumas nuvens altas neste início de semana, com vento fraco e 12,1º.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Abr 2013 às 10:07)

Bom dia

A nebulosidade alta não tem permitido uma subida notória das temperaturas nesta manhã.
Parece que o mal é geral...
O vento sopra fraco em geral.

*Tmín: 7,5ºC (06.09h)

Tatual: 15,7ºC
Hr: 35%​*


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2013 às 21:08)

Boas noites, 

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, temperatura agradável, vento leste até praticamente ao meio da tarde,já deu para sentir algum "calor" 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *13.5 ºc *

máxima: *23.0 ºc* ( a mais alta do ano até ao momento)

*Actual*

temp: 17.6 ºc 

Vento NW: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.8 hpa

Humidade: 57%

Céu limpo e vento fraco, início de noite agradável.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Abr 2013 às 22:27)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> máxima: *23.0 ºc* ( *a mais alta do ano até ao momento*)
> *Céu limpo e vento fraco, início de noite agradável.*



Boa noite a todos

Como refere o *Snifa*, hoje também tive a máxima mais alta até ao momento: *25,5ºC* pelas 17.18h.
A Tmín foi de *8,9ºC* pelas 06.41h.
O céu manteve-se sempre limpo (ainda agora), embora tenha visualizado para o interior (NE) discreta nebulosidade mas que não chegou cá.
A noite segue agradável, com uns amenos *13,5ºC*. O vento sopra calmo.

Continuação de boa semana de sol, aguardando a "*polarização*" do fim de semana


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Abr 2013 às 00:00)

Boa noite

De novo hoje registei a *máxima* do ano até ao momento: *27,0ºC* (14.56h).
A *Tmín* foi de *8,3ºC* (06.12h).

O dia teve em geral céu limpo, aparecendo pela tarde alguma nebulosidade média escassa, mas que deu ligar a céu de novo limpo ao fim do dia.
O vento soprou em geral fraco.

*Tatual: 13,4ºC
Hr: 57%​*


----------



## Snifa (26 Abr 2013 às 10:15)

Bons dias, 

por aqui mínima de *11.6 ºc* ( poderá ser batida )

neste momento 13.0 ºc , nota-se mais fresco do que em dias anteriores.

Vento NNW: 18 Km/h com tendência a intensificar-se em especial a partir da tarde.

Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Abr 2013 às 10:43)

Bom dia

Ao contrário do relatado pela cidade do Porto, aqui em Paços de Ferreira o sol brilha, embora um pouco timidamente. Há alguma neblina - já houve muita - e há nebulosidade alta para norte.
O vento sopra fraco de *S*. Mas deverá rodar gradualmente para norte intensificando-se, e com isso as temperaturas cairão.

A *Tmín* foi de *10,5ºC* (02.46h).
Neste momento a *temperatura* é de *18,5ºC* e a *humidade relativa* está nos *54%*.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Abr 2013 às 22:03)

o im da uma previsão de 70 km para o vento


----------



## Snifa (27 Abr 2013 às 08:21)

Bons dias, 

já se faz sentir e bem a descida da temperatura 

mínima de *6.6 ºc *

Neste momento 7.9 ºc , nortada bastante forte aumenta e muito o desconforto térmico

a próxima madrugada será mais fria 

que grande contraste com os dias anteriores.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2013 às 18:22)

Boa tarde

Neste momento o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado.
O sol apareceu durante parte do dia.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas de NNE (Vmédio máx. de 36,0 km\h e Raj. máx. de *41,8 km\h* às 18.06h).

*Tmín: 6,1ºC (06.48h)
Tmáx: 15,8ºC (14.49h)
(ontem Tmáx: 24,0ºC às 15.00h)

Atual
T: 11,8ºC
Wind Chill: 9,6ºC
Hr: 28%
Temp. aparente: 5,3ºC
P.Orvalho: -6,0ºC
Pressão: 1009,0 hPa
Vméd: 20,2 km\h
Rajada: 28,1 km\h​*


----------



## boneli (27 Abr 2013 às 18:38)

Que zimbro na rua...chegou o Inverno ahahahahaah!

Continuação de um bom Sábado


----------



## Snifa (27 Abr 2013 às 21:48)

boneli disse:


> Que zimbro na rua...chegou o Inverno ahahahahaah!
> 
> Continuação de um bom Sábado



Por aqui bastante frio também, e com esta nortada a ajudar

A máxima foi de *13.4 ºc* 

Neste momento já em queda livre com 8.2 ºc  e vento com rajadas fortes de N 

Muito desconfortável lá fora


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2013 às 22:31)

Boa noite

Sigo agora com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NNE.
Se o vento parar durante a madrugada poderemos ter formação de geada nestas bandas.
Se assim for, poderemos assistir às queixas das pessoas que (como eu) plantaram nas suas hortas os tradicionais "mimos" da época
É que a geada não é lá muito de dar "mimos" às plantas mimosas.
Esperemos que não queimem, que há muita boa gente necessitada que meteu as mãos na terra este ano.

*Tatual: 6,9ºC
Hr: 41%​*


----------



## Snifa (27 Abr 2013 às 22:51)

7.3 ºc actuais, e continua a nortada


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Abr 2013 às 00:36)

Dados atuais:

Temp: 7.0ºC 
HR: 57%
Pressão: 1013 hPa


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Abr 2013 às 11:45)

Algumas estâncias de esqui espanholas ainda abertas e estamos quase em Maio, é sem dúvida um excelente ano para os amantes da neve e desse desporto na sua forma geral.

Estâncias ainda abertas este Domingo (28 Abril 2013):

Cordilheira Penibética >>> Sierra Nevada (50cm até 5m de neve)
Cordilheira Cantábrica >>> San Isidro (45cm até 1m60 de neve) e Leitariegos (20cm até 60cm de neve)
Pirenéus da Catalunha >>> Baqueira Beret (60cm até 2m80 de neve) e Masella (60 cm até 1m60 de neve)

Bom Domingo a todos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Abr 2013 às 16:20)

Boas tardes,
Por Melgaço, pelas festas do Alvarinho, muito frio especialmente durante a noite, a temperatura já baixa juntamente com o vento de NE, gélido. 
Chegado agora a Braga, deparo-me com o mesmo cenário, vento moderado com algumas nuvens a preencheem o céu.


----------



## CptRena (28 Abr 2013 às 18:36)

Boa tarde

Por aqui seguem os dias desconfortáveis com uma nortada forte.

De salientar a imagem de radar que mostra alguma convecção ao longo do Interior Centro de Pt Continental.

Dados EMA Aveiro 1700Z

14,3°C @ 59,4%
NW @ 39,6km/h


----------



## Veterano (29 Abr 2013 às 08:25)

Bom dia. Finalmente uma manhã com vento fraco, céu limpo, mas está fresco (9,2º).
  Aguardemos pela nortada .


----------



## CptRena (29 Abr 2013 às 10:20)

Bom dia

Os termómetros na Universidade indicam tempo fresco (≈10°C) e com o ventinho de norte fica-se com sensação de 7,5°C (THW).

Está uma bela depressão sobre a PI


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Abr 2013 às 23:21)

Boa noite

Anda tudo arredado daqui. O frio tardio tolheu o pessoal

Por cá o dia começou com céu pouco nublado a limpo. Entretanto foram surgindo as nuvens do interior e pela tarde já se encontrava o céu muito nublado.
Ao final da tarde a nebulosidade diminuiu mas agora pela noite voltou e acompanhada pela chuva.
Pelas cidades de Penafiel, Paredes e Paços de Ferreira (3 F`s) entre as 22.30h e as 23h chovia fraco.
Neste momento chove fraco\chuvisca aqui em Paços de Ferreira. Não acumulei ainda.
O vento está calmo.

*Tmín: 1,7ºC (06.45H)
Tmáx: 18,4ºC (13.11h)

Tatual: 10,1ºC
Hr: 66%​*
Até amanhã


----------



## Snifa (29 Abr 2013 às 23:30)

Boas noites, 

vai chovendo por aqui, *0.3 mm* acumulados.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *5.6 ºc* 

máxima: *16.1 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 10.4ºc 

Vento ENE: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.4 hpa

Humidade: 81%


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Abr 2013 às 07:58)

Bom dia

Os vegetais já estão regados por hoje...
Durante a noite foi chovendo fraco, tendo um acumulado de 3,3 mm.
Agora o céu permanece muito nublado e o vento está calmo.

*Tatual: 8,1ºC
Hr: 76%​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Jul 2013 às 15:53)

cstools.net disse:


> Pessoal, de repente o tempo mudou aqui em Viana, uma nuvem se pousou na cidade e levantou-se ventos de várias direcções, com temperaturas diferentes, umas mais quentes e secas e umas mais frias e húmidas, isso pode dar a alguma coisa?
> 
> Se poderem forneçam-me o link do site para ver a trovoada, estou no curso e só tenho em casa :s
> 
> Abraços



Este é o seguimento de Abril, já estamos em Julho!


----------

